# 

## NatNic

,          1    :
1)  1.04.07
2)  01.07.05

----------


## Fraxine

,    ?

----------

*NatNic*,  !
   ,     /   . *-   !

 ,          / .

----------


## NatNic

,    ?

----------


## Fraxine

, .   3: //(*29,4)**2,33,  -    , - ,    .

----------


## NatNic

.

----------


## VeraFet

> ,     /   . *-   !


   ?



> , .   3: //(*29,4)**2,33,  -    , - ,    .


    ,
-     ,    .      ,    -     ,  ,  ,     .       . :Wink:

----------

*VeraFet*,  ,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## VeraFet

,       ,        ,        ,  ,  .
   , ,  ,  -  ,      .
  :
    1.03.2008., 28.03.2008. ,  10000., ?
1.  ,  ,        : 10000/28*2.33
2. :10000/29.4*2.33
3.   :      10000/31*2.33
      - , ,    ,    ,       . :Speaking:

----------

> ,


     ?        ,   .   922.




> 3.   :      10000/31*2.33


  -    .

 ,       .

*VeraFet*,       #2,      ...       .      ,     :



> ,          1    :
> 1)  1.04.07
> 2)  01.07.05


 , . .     .   .     ,   ,  .   ,      .
   ,      .  .

   ,  ,  .
      -    .

----------

> 1.03.2008., 28.03.2008. ,  10000., ?


  ?
    ?
  ,      (, /  ..)?
   ()  ? 
       01.03  28.03 ?
     ?   -     ?
       ?

   -   8 ,   ,   ,  ,  , 28    :
 = 9500/(29,4/31*28)*2,33

----------


## VeraFet

> ,     /   . 
>  ,          / .


,             -   ,          /, .
   ,  ,           1.04.07 (. 12 .)      -1.07.05,          ,       .  ,  , -  ,-  . 




> ,


    , ,   .



> = 9500/(29,4/31*28)*2,33


 
  ,   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,


   ....  ** ,     .       .



> 


 ,   ?     ... *VeraFet*,    .




> /, .


 .  ,     **     /.




> , ,


 ?        .        "  ".        -  ,      .    .




> -


, .       " ", ,   ,   -   .

----------


## VeraFet

,   .
   , , ,    ,     ,     .
  ,    10000/31*2.33 ,   ,     ,        ,          ( ) , ,   .

   ,        ,    ,    .

----------


## -

, ,     1  2008 ,    (   . ),      ?      6  ,    2   ?     /   ?

----------

> 


  :yes:        .           . ,       -  ,      .     -    - ,          .     -   **   ,   **,   . ,  " "  . -                  .




> ,    ,


   .      ,   -    /  .               .


*-*,     .   , /.

----------


## Vaclav

> ?


    ,       6- .            -   .
     28/12*2=2,67 .,     ...

----------


## -

Vaclav, ,   !

----------


## Vaclav

> Vaclav, ,   !


  ;   , **   !

, - **,    , , ,   .   __ ,     - " "   .      ,    ,    ,   (,  ,  1-  31-...  :Smilie: ).   .            (     .).               .    ,   ,     ,      .    ?  .

----------

> 


      ()   :yes: 
 , ,    ,    .
,   ,      15     -        .



> ,    ,    ,   (,  ,  1-  31-...


  ,          .    -       ,   .  01.01  31.12.

,        -       ))  - DERS.     .




> ?


  ,         1930.,  ,   .         .

----------

!
 ,      :
 17.09.07,  07.03.08.
   :
1)     17.09.      , . 5   5 ( 7) 
2)    6 .
 ,   01.01.08  10000,
  01.01.08 15000  
   6 .         ?
3)  :      ..     ,   6    -     .      ..      
:     ,    6  ,         1.  ?  ,  60%    ,   1 ...        ,         60%?

----------

> 1)     17.09.




 /  01.01.08        ?

 -  .  .
. 121, 127



30  1930 . N 169




 -         / ,         .   ,        .         .    ))




> ,    6  ,         1.  ?


 .  6  -     ,        .

----------

**,  !
     1,5    .      .    .        6 .
    .

----------

.         / (    ).    6  -       .

----------

:  01.08.07  15.09.07      (,    ).  17.09     .     14.02.08. ..  01.08.07  14.02.08 6 . 14 . ..     6 . ?

----------

> 6 .


.     ..   60%   . 
 =  /     17.09.07  31.01.08,         

 255-  29  2006 
     ,
    ,  






 6  2007 . N 91




,    




 15  2007 . N 375



,     ,



        )))

----------


## -

,   -         .  1.01.08          .
:     12 ,         (29,4*-     29,4/-     *-     ).
 ,    :
  16.01.2008,  03.03.08.
: : 9000/17*12=6352,94 , : 9000 .
  4,66  : 
(6352,94+9000) / (29,4/31*16 + 29,4) = 344,47 .  .
344,47 * 4,66. = 1605,23 .   
9000/20= 450 .   1  
  : (1605,23+450)-13% = 2055,23 - 267 = 1788,23 .      .

----------

> 1.01.08          .


,     . , ,   01.01.08,   06.01.08.

----------

,    -...
 01/01/08  29/02/08 
 4,66 
  10000
  15000
        ?

----------

10000/1/29,4*4,66=1585,03

15000+10000/2/29,4*4,66=1981,29

----------

**,   , -         ,         -  ,          :Frown: 

    ,    /     .      -    15000/29,4*4,66    -   ,   .

----------

**,   ,     ,   ?
 :      : -     3 ,  6 .    ,        ...
  ?    12   ? ,  *-* ?      ?     -  ?
:       ,  ,      ...

----------

> ,     ,   ?


  922, .   ,    .      -   .



> 


   -   922.



> -     3 ,  6 .


      -   .   12 ,   .




> ?    12   ?


       -   ,   .



> ?     -  ?


  -   922.     /,   -     . 




> ,  ,      ...


   -      ?

----------

-   1 ()

----------

**,    ..      ..   -    ,      ..

----------

> -    ,      ..


 - 
.... .




> 


  /       ...  60%    -   ,

----------

..      .      ..   ...

----------

- ,     ..   ,        ..

----------

> .
> 
>   -   922.     /,   -     .


 
5.         ,       , :
...
)            ;
...

----------

-  .

----------

--..    :Embarrassment:  
  ,            :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ,  -   ,  ....       :yes: , ..   =  ().   .

----------

, ,     .       (  /    ).     , .. ,  . .     ,   .

----------


## Vaclav

> .


, .      ,          .

----------

Vaclav,    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaclav

**,    !
     ,     +    .   " ",   .

" ", 2007, N 19
**  (      )
...
 ,  ,    ,      ()    (),     .
,   ,    ,    ( 1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-))  )  .       ,    ,         . ,          ,     ,       ,       .
,    ,        ,   .
 1. ,                 .                ,       .        ,       ,        ( 1   31 ),        ,   365 (366)   ,         ,  ,  ,     .
 2.       ,     .         ,     ,    -     .
 3.                ,     .      ,     ,   ,          .

.   ,      


     7  2006 .,  24  2007 .     .    5  15  2007 .    ,  10  20  2007 . -     .


1. ,      .
     5  15  2007 .    ,    ,          .
            10  20  2007 .,      14  .
2.   ,    ,    ,   .
      2006 .   2007 .
 ,    , :
-   2006 . -   7  30  2006 . - 24  ;
-   2007 . -   1  24  2007 . - 24  .
        ,          .
3.    ,     .
       11 .
...
 !



> ,      15     -        .


,    ,        - .     (,  2000 .).




> ,          .


,     -  . ,     14 ,   - 15 .  ,    1    ,    2.33 . .     ... (  ) - *         ,      2 (!)* .




> ,         1930.,  ,   .         .


  ,    __    , **   .    " "      -          " ".       ...

      ,  . ,    1   31   9        21   (28/12*9). [  ,    20,97 (2,33*9),   ,    -         :Smilie: ].  ,  ,            16  - .,    .   ,     [  ]   ,    , 2  (     7 .),    32    9- ,      8 ? ,     ,         .   .

----------

-,      -     - .    :   4,66 ?

----------


## conv

> 10000/1/29,4*4,66=1585,03
> 
> 15000+10000/2/29,4*4,66=1981,29


  !!       !
          !

----------

,  ...
     ,     ...
    17.09.07,     07.02.08...       ?  -    (  8  - 60%): .. -       0,6, ..          ?   ,      40%    ?   ,     ,  -  ,   ,       ?

----------

. .   01.11.07  27.02.08, \4050   .

----------

17.09.07  31.01.08
   = /20*  
         ( )

----------

121    4 .        ?   .

----------

4  (   ):
  9,33 =28/12*4
 /29,4/4*9,33

----------

322  ? .     .

----------

> 322  ? .     .


    4050*4=16200 (  4 )?    1285?

----------



----------


## Fraxine

,   " ", , -,   - =  , , -,    ,         .

----------


## Fraxine

,      -       :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     [  ]   ,    , 2  (     7 .),    32    9- ,      8


*Vaclav*, .



> ,        ,


     (!     -      )) ) -   ,  ,      :
_.     5 .  1  15            ;   1 - 5          ;  1  10        ,   ,      .         5 1/2    10 , .. 30 ._



> ... (  ) -          ,      2 (!)


    -   .           ,      -        "".

----------


## Vaclav

**, .   !




> 


  ,     !

----------

!         ?         ,  -  ,               .           ,        ?       ?  .      ,        !  ,     - ,            - !       ,  ,  .,          ,     .

----------

, ,           ( ),      ?

----------


## walenka

,  :

  - (  ),  
1.      11 ,         28  .
2.  -            -  :        -     ,   -   .
3.     -         

   ,   ?       2007 

,      :Frown:

----------

> , ,           ( ),      ?


    ,        (  -  .)

----------


## Vaclav

> - (  ), 
> 1.      11 ,         28  .
> 2.  -            -  :        -     ,   -   .
> 3.     -         
> 
>    ,   ?


         , :
1.    **  11  (  12,5 .)       - ,      28  .
2.    ,  **  (       ,      ).
3. ,         , ,     .

       -   .    -    .   ,            -  /      (.,    ),      "".
"" ,         ,      ,   ""   __ .



> 2007


      .

----------


## Vaclav

> ?         ,  -  ,               .           ,        ?       ?


,   .    **  **  -    .                 ** .




> 


 ,   "" .        .




> ...        ?


 "" -  .   ,     -         . .      ,    - .

----------


## Alex_GB

!!!!!    2008  24   17  (      2-8   ).        .....2,33?

----------



----------


## lenaks

,       .81.7.
     ,     .    2006 ,    2008    ,      .    -?    ?

----------

> ?


.  .

----------

.   ,     40   .         7     5 .    ,    ?   ?
   13.03.08 (16 .  )
 21.04.08 (18 . .   )
 12000.
   16..  7680
   18..  8308
7680+8308=15988
28/12  2=4,67    ,  .  !  :Embarrassment:

----------

15988/29,4/2  4,67=1269,8       ?     !

----------

:Frown:

----------


## Eliska

> ,    :
>   16.01.2008,  03.03.08.
> : : 9000/17*12=6352,94 , : 9000 .
>   4,66  : 
> (6352,94+9000) / (29,4/31*16 + *29,4*) = 344,47 .  .
> 344,47 * *4,66*. = 1605,23 .   
> 9000/20= 450 .   1  
>   : (1605,23+450)-13% = 2055,23 - 267 = 1788,23 .      .


, ,  .   ,   .   .

----------


## Eliska

..,   29,4   ,    2  ,  .
   :
    16.07.07,   30.04.08
: : 2727,27.    : 9*5000= 45 000
 : (2727,27+45000)/(29,4/31*12+29,4)=1191,09 -  
 :No:   ,   . 
    13% .    ,  .   :Frown: 
,  , !!!  :Dezl:

----------


## Vaclav

> 16.07.07,   30.04.08
> ...   ,  .


:   9   15 .  15 . -    -     (   ,  ,    ),     10 .
: 28/12*10=23,33(3) .
    ,      .

----------


## grosh

*Eliska*, 
,  16-  31-: 29,4/31*16 . 
   (  )  :  29,4*9 .
(2727,27+9*5000,00)/(29,4/31*16+29,4*9)=170,59 -  .

----------


## Vaclav

> 15 . -   -


*Eliska*,    29 ,  14       ,    9 .  15  -  ; ,  .     ,    -  .    __    .

----------


## Eliska

,  .
     ,      ? 
  , .           . 
   29 ,    ,  , Vaclav, , ?   , 15  16  -?     12?  :EEK!:

----------


## Vaclav

> ?


 ** (     )*,    * ,   ** .
   29 ,    :
28/12*9= 21  .     .

----------

!!!
        ,         6 .         5 .           ?

----------


## Vaclav

> ?


 .    (  )    ,   .       ,       -   .    ,          .

 ,   -   "  ".

----------

.
           ,    ** (    40   ). -        ?

----------

13.03.08   08.04.08,    ???????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eliska

> ** (     )*,    * ,   ** .
>    29 ,    :
> 28/12*9= 21  .     .


, ,        :   /  (29,4/31*16+29,4*9), ? 
     ,          ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Natalie

.   01.11.07  29.03.08
 --2500, -6000.       . 
  =6000/20*19=5700
 5*2,33=11,65 
(6000*4+5700)/(29,4*4+29,4/31*28)*11,65=2384,64
   =310   2074,64

----------


## Eliska

> , ,        :   /  (29,4/31*16+29,4*9), ? 
>      ,          ,


 , ?

----------


## walenka

> , ,        :   /  (29,4/31*16+29,4*9), ? 
>      ,          ,



   ,  29,4*-   

          ,  (-  ()* 1.4)

----------


## Eliska

> ,  29,4*-   
> 
>           ,  (-  ()* 1.4)


  :Frown:

----------


## walenka

:Big Grin:

----------


## Eliska

,       ,     .     :Drug:

----------


## walenka

,   ,        -      29,4 .

 -     ( ,      -   http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?104912) -        1.4

         -     .

     ,   .

----------


## lenaks

> ,   .


   .    .
    ,  ,      .    ( )   /.      /    . . :Embarrassment:

----------


## walenka

" ",         ,    .

    -   -          .

----------


## lenaks

,  .   ? ,   ,   (  ),       -    - . -   .       /    . 
    ,  ,      ,         - (,     ).   ,        .    ?
     ?

----------


## grosh

> Eliska  
> , ,        :   /  (29,4/31*16+29,4*9), ?


.   29 ,     16.07.07  31.03.07.       , . .
(2727,27+8*5000,00)/(29,4/31*16+29,4*8)=170,65-  .
28/12*9= 21 -  ,    .
170,65*21=3583,65 -  .

*walenka*,  1.4    06.01.2008

----------


## VeraFet

walenka,   213 ,  ,  6.01.08   922,  ,    ,   29.4  ,   ,      ,     29.4/ -   *-      . ,   2008.        10  22 ,   -   : 29.4/31*(31-13)=17.07. ( 13  -    ).

----------


## walenka

> .   29 ,     16.07.07  31.03.07.       , . .
> (2727,27+8*5000,00)/(29,4/31*16+29,4*8)=170,65-  .
> 28/12*9= 21 -  ,    .
> 170,65*21=3583,65 -  .
> 
> *walenka*,  1.4    06.01.2008





> walenka,   213 ,  ,  6.01.08   922,  ,    ,   29.4  ,   ,      ,     29.4/ -   *-      . ,   2008.        10  22 ,   -   : 29.4/31*(31-13)=17.07. ( 13  -    ).


=)
          .   06.01

----------


## Eliska

> .   29 ,     16.07.07  31.03.07.       , . .
> (2727,27+8*5000,00)/(29,4/31*16+29,4*8)=170,65-  .
> 28/12*9= 21 -  ,    .
> 170,65*21=3583,65 -  .
> 
> *walenka*,  1.4    06.01.2008


 !    , , -      :yes:

----------


## Eliska

...  :Embarrassment: 
 ,       ,    ?

----------


## grosh

*Eliska*,   .

----------


## Eliska

*grosh*, !!!

----------


## oksana.gromova83

()   4,2,  ???  29,4/31*(31-28)=2,8????     ???

----------


## oksana.gromova83



----------


## 2006

-,    1,4, .. 3*1,4 = 4,2,      29,4/31*3 = 2,85

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Smilie:

----------


## ne ona

.
     20  2006,     06  2007  03.12,2007,       08  2008-06  2008 .          ,  23  2008   ,  . 06     . 
         ,    8400,        ,      14500.

----------

(.. " ") 2,33  .     .  () 14500/30*2,33=1126 .

----------


## ne ona

> (.. " ") 2,33  .     .  () 14500/30*2,33=1126 .


   ,          ,            5  10 .
      ,      ?

----------

*ne ona*,       ,      28   ,  ?    ...   -            ,     06.11  03.12.

    -  20.06.06  06.05.08, .. 1  10   18 .    15-     .
 1   11 .     28   28/12*11=25,67 .   28+28 . .. 2,33  "".   ,     ,     .      -     .

----------


## ne ona

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

*ne ona*,  -       .    ,      )))    ,    -    .  :yes:

----------

.     3 .   .              ?

----------


## Eliska

*grosh*,      .      .         :Embarrassment: 
    14.12.2007 .   12500.
   7142,88 . 
 30.04.2008 .
   : 
(7142,88+12500*4)/(29,4/31*18+29,4*5)=348,28 -  
  :
348,28*22=7662,16.
 ?     ?

----------


## grosh

*Eliska*,   922  24.12.2007:
*12  , * ,         . 
    30 ,      14.12.2007  31.03.07.   , ,       ,              .   .
  :



> (7142,88+12500*4)/(29,4/31*18+29,4*5)=348,28 -


        - ,        .     -  ()   -. ?
(7142,88+12500*4)/(29,4/31*18+29,4**4*)=424,31 - .

 14.12.2007  30.04.2008 - 4   17 .     5   (.. 17  -   ,   ).
     28/12=2,33  .
 5  - 28/12*5=11,67 .
424,31*11,67=4951,70 . -    .

      , :
(7142,88+12500*3)/(29,4/31*18+29,4*3)=424,08 -  
424,08*11,67=4949,01 -    .

----------


## Eliska

*grosh*,  !
   ,   ,  ,    .       ! !  :Wow:     !  :Love:

----------


## natalia.rsk

!
 :   30.04.08 (   )   25.04.2008.        ?     -   .     ?
.

----------

, ,        06.03.08,  20.04.08,  15 000.   ,      ,     ,           :Frown:

----------

,    22.05.06  30.04.08,    2 ,         ?

----------


## Alex_GB

, ,       .   11.03.08    (, , 48)  7 .  25.03.08  18.04.08   . 21.04.08 .

----------


## grosh

> 06.03.08,  20.04.08,


,    / (29,4/31*26)

----------


## grosh

> 22.05.06  30.04.08,    2


 22.05.06  21.05.07 - 28 
 22.05.07  30.04.08 - 28/12*11=25,67 
 28+25,67=53,67   
14   
53,67-14=39,67  -  .

----------

.     3 .   .              ?
      2005.      ?

----------

..   ,     3 ...     ?    /   12     /       - ?

----------


## C

17.01.2008   16.04.2008 ()
   1714,71,  -  2650,00        2760,00.

/  = (2760*12)/22=1505,45
 =2,33*3=6,99
 = 2760/2650 = 1,041 
./ = (1714,71*1,041+(2650*1,041)*2)/29,4/31*11+29,4*2= 730231/69,23 = 105,48
= 105,48 * 6,99 = 737,31
   ???      !!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## C

01.04.2008  28.04.2008
..  12  = 2300,00 ( - ) ,  2650,00 ( -)         2875,00.
 :Wow:

----------

?       18.03.028  18.04.08?

----------

=    (,  )/

----------

> 


      7

----------


## walenka

> 7


 :yes:

----------


## Ulianka

,     6 ?

----------


## 2007

> 


      .   ,    15 .

----------


## Eliska

. 
   ,    2006 .   2007    .   31 .       ?

----------

-   12 ,   .

----------


## Eliska

,   12?     , ,   ?       ?

----------

*Eliska*, 
     :
1.   -     12 . ???     .     ,    .     -    922.
           -  .     ,       ,    922.
2.    .
     , -      ,   .   ( 2007)   ,    .

----------


## Eliska

,    ,     ,  ,         :Cool:

----------

.   11.04.2008 . ,  22.06.2008 .
 :   - 10500
  - 11000
  - 10000
 :
1) 10500+11000+10000=31500 -      
2) 31500: 3 = 10500 -   
3) 10500 : 29,4 = 357,14 -    
4) 2,33 * 3 = 6,99
- -        11.04-22.06.08 (    11  - 

     -    ,    -   

,   -  )
5) 357,14*6,99 = 2496,4 -    . .

----------

6,99.     3       7  /
     , 
357,14* 3*(28/12)=2499,98. 
      3   .

----------


## Ego

:
  4 ,   28     (      ),  .
    -  
    ...  
1.   -61
2.  ,     -53

----------


## Ego

,    ,       1 ?  :Hmm:

----------


## waw

> 11.04.2008 . ,  22.06.2008 .


 2  12 ,   *    2* ,    3.



> 11  -      -    ,   -   ,  -


   -.      ,     ,       ...



> 3   .


        .

----------

*waw*,         ?

----------


## 2007

> -


  ?    20%   (.138 )



> 





> 1 ?


 1 ,        , ..      70.

----------


## Ego

> ?    20%   (.138 )


  :Wow: 



> 1 ,        , ..      70.


  - 1   :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> waw,         ?


  2.   #138  #139   .

----------

10.10.08  15.03.09,  ..    ,     (     5 )?
     (  )       ,     ?   ,    ,   15000 .?

----------

> ,     (     5 )?


,      ,       .




> 


      ,         -  .

----------


## Natalie

> 10.10.08  15.03.09,  ..    ,     (     5 )?
>      (  )       ,     ?   ,    ,   15000 .?


   ,     5170,83.
510,2    
2,33*5 =11,65   
11,65*510,2=5943,83 
5943,83*13%=773 
5943,83-773=5170,83  ....

----------


## waw

> ,     5170,83


    -  .
  - 5170,83 100 .  :Smilie:

----------

,,   ** :
   01.09.08,      /   09.02.09  16.03.09.   31.03.09
   ?
 :
1) 2,33*7 =16,31 
2) 2,33*5 (   )=11,65 
     ?

----------


## waw

6 .
    = 28/12*6 = *14* .

----------

2,33      2?

----------

2,33      2?

----------


## waw

> 2,33       2 ?


     ,        ,    :

_ 291.  

     ,        ,            ._

     -   ,     (28    ).

----------


## buh_r

, !
       22.02.09  30.04.09,    22.02.09  31.03.09 /       .-..      01.05.09     .    ,       ?

----------



----------


## buh_r

,   25000..    /   .

----------


## 2007

> 22.02.09  31.03.09 /       .-.


      ?

----------


## buh_r



----------


## oliala

-  (2.33   ?)   :
   24.06.08
 20.08.08  20.09.08 -    
 15.12.08  20.12.08 -    
 16.03.09  31.03.09 -    
 09.06.09

----------


## waw

10 . * 28/12 = 23.33 .

----------


## edelvejs

.   .    17 .        . , !!!   :Frown: 
:
 . (  02.07.08-17-06-09)
 10000. 
:
 08. 10000
 10000
 10000
 10000
 10000
 10000
 09. 10000
 10000
 10000
 10000
 15345,61 (/+)
 999,99 (3  : 15,16,17 : 10000/21*3=1428,57 ( 185-71)
 : 
116774-18
=116774-18/12/29,4=330,99
  2,33*12=27,96
  330,99*27,96=9254,48
( 1203,08)
  : 1428,57+9254,48=10683,05
, !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## edelvejs

:  .

----------


## waw

1) 06.2009      
2) 07.2008 -   (29.4 * 30/31)
3) 05.2009 -   (29.4 * /31)
 -   ,     ( 31      ).
4)      11  ( 07.2008  05.2009)
5)  05.2009    / ( )
6)   = (28 - .)
. -

----------


## newbyx

:        2       -      12 ?        ""? :Hmm:

----------

12 .      .

----------


## newbyx

:        28/12*-  ?

----------


## newbyx

:
    2006  1  2009    :
05.06-04.07 (30   )
05.07-04.08 (14  )
05.08-04.09 (14  + 10.08    )
05.09-06.09 (  )
    ,    ?

----------

> 30   )


   28  30?

----------


## newbyx

-  :
08.06 -14
12.06-14 
4.07-2 

6.07-7
4.08-7
8.08-14
 28

----------


## oliala

waw,    

    - ?
 21.03.07


16.04.07-21.04.07 (6 ..)
09.07.07-16.07.07 (8 ..)
08.10.07-19.10.07 (12 ..)
07.04.08-21.04.08 (15 ..  30)
08.11.08-13.11.08 (6 ..)
28.11.08-10.12.08 (13 ..)
09.03.09-30.03.09 (22 ..)

 30.06.09

28/12*(27 - 2 ,      ?)

  22 ..     (6  13 ..  2008 )    -  ,     15 ..  30  ,   1/2 ?

----------


## oliala

, -     .
 10.04.06
19.05.08-16.06.08 -  28     10.04.06  09.04.07
17.06.08-18.07.08 -  
12.05.09-30.06.09 -  49     10.04.07  27.01.09
 30.06.09


 3 ?

----------


## waw

> 22 ..     (6  13 ..  2008 )    -  ,     15 ..  30  ,   1/2 ?


      () :

1)       /:
 21.03.07  30.06.09 = 2 3 10

2)      /:
6 + 8 + 12 + 15 + 6 + 13 + 22 = 82 .

3)     /,        (.121  -  14    1  ):
1 .:  21.03.07  20.03.08 = 14 .
2 .:  21.03.08  20.03.09 = 14 .
3 .:  21.03.09  30.06.09 = 10 .
-----------------------------
: 38 .

4)    /,       :
82 - 38 = 44 = 1 14

5) , ,       /:
2 3 10 - 0 1 14 = 2 1 26
     2 2 = 26

 :
 . = 26 . * 28/12 = 60.67  .

----------


## waw

> , -     .


  ,  #174,        .

----------


## newbyx

.  1         -     ?

  02.05.06-30.05.09 = 3   30  ?

       58 
   - 7   ( )  10.08  05.09

----------

> 10.08  05.09


      ?

----------


## newbyx

-    


1 (   ):
 3   1  - 7 = 2   6  
     2*28+2,33*6=56+13,98=69,98  70 
70-58 = 12

----------

> 1         -     ?


-      :Wink: 

 02.05.06  01.05.08 - 2 
 02.05.08  14.10.08 - 5 
 2   28+28 
 5  28/12*5 = 11,67
 +  2,33   

,

----------

*newbyx*,       ?

----------


## newbyx

+  2,33   

    ?

----------

02.05.2006 - 14.10.2008 2 5 13
02.05.2009 - 15.05.2009 14
01.06.2009 - 13.06.2009 13
------- 
2 6 10
30 * 28/12 = 70 
58 
12 

   1-  13   12    13.06.2009

----------


## newbyx

02.05.08  14.10.08 - 5 

.. 10      ?

----------


## newbyx

!

----------


## newbyx

02.05.2009 - 15.05.2009 14

    -     (14 )?

01.06.2009 - 13.06.2009 13 -  ?

----------

> -     (14 )?


,   14    




> 01.06.2009 - 13.06.2009 13 -  ?


  ,    .

  13.06.2009

----------


## newbyx

..    :Embarrassment:

----------


## oliala

> () :
> 
> 1)       /:
>  21.03.07  30.06.09 = 2 3 10
> 
> 2)      /:
> 6 + 8 + 12 + 15 + 6 + 13 + 22 = 82 .
> 
> 3)     /,        (.121  -  14    1  ):
> ...



  .  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,  .



, 
   01.02.06 

 2009     2   20 ..  30 .. ( 11  30    1  30 ). 
    14 ..   ? 
1.  01.02.09  31.07.09 (      1,2,3    )
2.  01.02.09  05.09.09 (14 ..   2009 ,    36 ..  )


  - -     ,    .

----------


## waw

> - -     ,    .


,   .       ,         .  :Smilie: 

 ,          ( ""  ).    -  IMHO.




> 14 ..   ?


    (01.02.2008 - 31.01.2009)  20   /       6 (20-14).   6     ,     ( 07.02.2009  06.02.2010).   -  ,   ,     28  .   / (01.04.2009 - 30.04.2009)          .

 ,       ,    .
!      ,   ,    /      ( 14   1  ).
     ,    ,     ,  (    )     .

----------


## hiker

010509  130709 .   010709   .       ,         .   :Redface:

----------


## waw

922 .16:

_  ,      , -  ,    ;_

----------


## V

!
     01/10/09,  01/12/09 ,   ,   ,   ,   10000,    ?
20000/2/29,4*4,66=1585,03

        ,     6     ?

----------


## Natalie

> ,     6     ?


 (...   ?),    15     .      2 .
 :yes:

----------


## tan223

> ,     6     ?


  ,         2 -,   ,    .

----------


## Natalie

tan223,   ?    :
 127.                 .              (      ).        .                 ,            .          .                          ,           .

----------

, ,     .     2009,  30.11.09.       80.500. 
1) 80.5000/148  =543,92
2) 2,336 = 13,89
3) 543,9213,98=7604 

?

----------



----------

> 


 ?

----------

?
     ?

----------

> ?
>      ?


  01.05.      .

----------

01.05.2009 - 30.11.2009 7
 = 28/12 * 7 = 16.33

 = 80500
 = 7*29.4 = 205.80
 = 80500 / 205.8 = 391.16
 = 391.16 * 16.33 = *6387.64*

----------

> 01.05.2009 - 30.11.2009 7
>  = 28/12 * 7 = 16.33
> 
>  = 80500
>  = 7*29.4 = 205.80
>  = 80500 / 205.8 = 391.16
>  = 391.16 * 16.33 = *6387.64*


  , !!!!!

----------

,       (       1000   )

----------



----------

.
     02.02.09.
 01.08.09  .
21.12.09 .
   ?
- .  2,33*7(-),  2,33*10(-)

----------


## 1985

!  /    23.12.09  19.02.10   /  31.12.09  13.02.10   4,800 / 10000
  ???
 !

----------

> . 
>    ,    2006 .   2007    .   31 .       ?


  31 .

----------


## 223

> 31 .


2 :
 1   30 
 1   31

----------


## 1985

,    ?  ?    2,33?

----------


## domingo SPb

> ,    ?  ?    2,33?


   .
28/12=2,33

----------


## 1985

,             ?

 70  50?

----------



----------


## 1985

>

----------


## 1985

- ,   ,       :Embarrassment: :

   01.02.2010  10.08.2010 .    ,   .

  (63 182 .):      10000 .   ( 60 000 )   3 182 .

= 63 182/(6*29,4)+(29,4/(31*10))=63182/176,49=357,99
  = 2,33*6=14 
=14*357,99=5 011,86

----------



----------


## 1985

> 


 ?      24.12.2007  922 

. 10 .......
                     5  ,                     (29,4),      ,        .
              (29,4)            ,   ,    .

----------

*1985*,   4       ?



> .                        12  ,  ,         . *       1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ).*
> *   12 * .


   10.08,       - 31

----------


## 1985

> *1985*,   4       ?
> 
>    10.08,       - 31


... ,           ?        ?

----------


## 1985

? = / /12/29,4   //6/29,4?

        ?

 !

----------


## 1985

(29,4/(31*10)),     ?    (29,4/31*10)?

    -  .... :Cry:

----------

= 10000 / 29.4 = 340.14
 = 340.14 * 14 = 4761.96

----------


## 1985

> = 10000 / 29.4 = 340.14
>  = 340.14 * 14 = 4761.96


 ,   10 000?  .....

----------

> ,           ?        ?


  :yes:  
  ,        1- ,

----------

10000 -

----------


## 1985

> 10000 -


 )))))

           2000,   62 000/6/29,4?

----------



----------


## Natalia R

922  27.12.07       . 




> ,      (, /  ..)?


     ? , , ,      .

----------

.   ?  .     922      ? ,

----------


## Natalia R

????

----------

, in my humble opinion...

----------

In My Humble Opinion  In My Honest Opinion (   ).

  -, *Natalia R*,

----------


## Natalia R

!   .   -        , ,   ,       .   :Big Grin:

----------

*Natalia R*, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Lana*Stav

,    , .......
   01.04.2010 .  16.08.2010 .  17 000 .     17 000 ,            ,     .       ?      . 
04 - 17000,00
05 - 17000,00
06 - 17000,00
07 - 17000,00
08    
: 68000,00
 = 68000/(29,4*4 + 29,4/31*16) = 512,05
-    = 5*2,33 = 12,  5 ,       15 .   16   15,   ?
 = 512,05*12 = 6144,60

?

----------

.
       ,     ,  ?
  28/12*5=11,67. ,     .

----------


## Lana*Stav

,       ,  .

----------


## Lana*Stav

,  = 68000/29,4*4= 578,23
    5 , 2,33*5 = 12 ()? 
578,23*12= 6938,76.
?  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Lana*Stav

,      :Smilie: !!!!

----------


## Ekaterina.Kuzmova

!
      01.03.09. ,      52  .     26.11.09  31.12.09 (36  ).
 15.09.10       .
, ,           (16  )?          ?

----------


## 223

> !
>       01.03.09. ,      52  .     26.11.09  31.12.09 (36  ).
>  15.09.10       .
> , ,           (16  )?          ?


1. 
2.  52/12*8  -   15-30 .      .     30 ,  52/12*8-16  /,     15/09-30-09.
  -  .

----------


## Ekaterina.Kuzmova

*223*, 
!

----------


## Magnoly

:
  28.07.2010
155000 (  12  (07.2009  06.2010))/29,4*12+29,4/31*28=408,59
408,59*28=11440,52

 !

----------

12    1 ?

----------


## Magnoly



----------

*Magnoly*,  ?

----------


## Magnoly

? 11   28   ?

----------

29,4**11*+29,4*28/31,



> 155000 (  12  (07.2009  06.2010))/*29,4*12*+29,4/31*28=408,59

----------


## Magnoly

,         28 ..... -

----------


## Magnoly

,     ?

----------

*Magnoly*,     .
   28.07.2010         .

 2009- 2010.    ,        29,4*12=352,8

----------


## Magnoly

12  130000/29,4*12+29,4*28/31=369,05
369,05*28    =10333

 ,        10333

  ,   ,

----------

-    


  12      12 ,    12  
130000/29,4*12=368,48 -   .       ,    

  .    ?

----------


## Magnoly

,       !!!!!! :-)

----------


## Magnoly

> -    
> 
> 
>   .    ?


,       15000/22 (-    )*20 -  
?

----------



----------


## Magnoly

,    !!!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------

:      15.02.10,  31.08.10,     14  ,       13   ?      .?

----------

> :      15.02.10,  31.08.10,     14  ,       13   ?      .?


14  15,

----------

,    (   ), ..
     :      15 ?

----------

> ,    (   ), ..
>      :      15 ?


15           /

----------

15.02.2010-31.08.2010 = 6  17  = 7 ,     28*7/12=16,33  .  14 ,  2,33,     .

----------


## 223

> 15.02.2010-31.08.2010 = 6  17  = 7 ,     28*7/12=16,33  .  14 ,  2,33,     .


 17 ?  15  28  13   8  -

----------


## 223

> 17 ?  15  28  13   8  -


.. 14 ,  -  15

----------


## 223

> 17 ?  15  28  13   8  -


,  6    :Smilie:

----------

.         
 15.02  14.08 - 6      17   15.08  31.08

----------


## 223

> [               .         
>  15.02  14.08 - 6      17   15.08  31.08


-    ?
    - ,     .

----------

*223*,        ,    ?        (       ),     ,   ,   .

  : 
  1 ,  17 . 
  15 ,  31 .

       16,33  .   -   16,33 ,   14.  ,           - 198  .

----------


## 2007

> -    ?


   .  ,     .
       15.02  31.08=6 . 17 



> .


*223*,          ,    14?  ?      .  :Wink:

----------


## 223

> *223*,        ,    ?        (       ),.


  ,    ,  ,        . ,            :Smilie: 
          ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,     .
>        15.02  31.08=6 . 17 
> *223*,          ,    14?  ?      .


  ...   ,     !!!     :Smilie: 
    - -    ?   ...  ...   -,    +

----------

> ,     ,


      ,   :Smilie:

----------


## 223

> ,


 ,     ,     ,        ,  ...   .

----------

:   - ,   - ,   ! 
   :     - ,  -        :Wink:

----------


## 1985

> ,


 ,   ?

----------


## 223

> ,   ?


   22.07.10  2184-6-1

----------

.

----------

,     31 ,   ,   ?

----------

,    01.09.09-31.08.10

----------

:       ,   ,   . 29,4, .. 
= /, 
 =(29,4* . . /   .)??

----------

30,4  .?

----------

!
,     (, ..    )

    01.07.2010,  31.08.2010
 /:
: 7986,75
: 8124,75 ()
: 16111,50
     ..
 : 29,4*2= 58,8
..   ,    = 4,66

 16111,50/58,8= 274,01

 274,01*4,66= 1276,89

----------



----------


## 2007

> = 4,66


4,67

----------

!

----------

....   01.03.2008,  .  01.07.10  02.09.10      .        3500,  .    01.09.09  31.08.10. 
:  12 112,50(    02.09.09  06.09.09,  18700   0,75=14025/22*19);-14025,    2010-4675 ( 0,25),         .
 2*28+6*2,33=70 ; 70 *182,63 (63537,50/347,9)=12784,10.
        ,            -   ?

----------

.      06.2008  ..                 ,         ( 28 )

----------


## Harika

26  2010
 20.01.2011 . / 14 560 

/   14560/22*3= 1985,43
/   14560
/   14560/15*8=7765,28

29,4/30*5=4,90  
29,4/31*20=18,80   

 53,10 (4,90+18,80+29,4)

24310,73/53,10=457,82

  2  
457,82 *2*2,33=2133,44

   9 898,72 

    .

----------


## tan223

> .


,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

2,33*12,      28,  2.33  
   28/12*2    
 4,67,   4,66

----------


## Harika

)

----------


## Tata10

! , , :
   01.11.2010  14.03.2011.
/  - 33350
      - 23000
      - 23000
      - 23000
      - 9409,09 (23000/22*9=9409,09)
    15 ,    ? ?
 -   4*29,4= 117,6
  102353/117,6= 870,35
   28/12*4=9,33 
  870,35*9,33=8120,37

----------

,  .
    15.12.2009 . 
 26.05.2009  05.03.2011   .        ,     35 .    :
1.     2?     15.12.2009  14.12.2010 - 28      15.12.2010 - 14.12.2011 - 7 ???
2.    :
   28 + 2,33*3 (  15.12.10  05.03)=35
3.   - 01.03.2010 - 28.02.2011
 /:  - 9500,  - 9500,  - 9500.

 = 9500*3/(29,4*2+29,4*25/31) = 345,41
 01  2011    /     10500. .  1,105 
 = 345,41*1,105 = 381,68

 = 35*381,68=13358,80

?

  :        12 . .          05   12 ?????

----------


## waw

1)  *26.05.2010*  05.03.2011   
2)  - *9500*

-   ...

----------


## waw

> :        12 . .         05   12 ?????


      38

----------

:     26     ,     .   ,             26 .    ,    .          9500. 
  ???      ? 
      35 .    (-   3 ???)   .

----------


## waw

> ,    .          9500


  /  ,   ,     -  .        922:
.2 )
.15




> ?


 - :

_     , - ,               ,   ..._

     .




> 35 .    (-   3 ???)   .


 ,  3 .
  ,     2.33 .

----------


## 789

,  .
    .
   06.10.10.  / 20000 ,  01.06.11. /  30000 .
 02.03.11.
 !

----------


## 789

,   2011.         .

----------


## 789

.

    .
   06.10.09.  / 20000 ,  01.06.10. /  30000 .
 02.03.11.

 .

 !

----------


## tan223

> .!


    ?    -
-    = 28+28/12*5-14
              ,

----------

19.12.10.  01.04.2011.      11.01.2011  08.02.11     .         2,33*3  = 6,99 .         .   12 .   01.04.10  31.03.2011   (   )  5700.    08.02.11 -28.02.11 4500 .      ?

----------


## mln

> ....

----------

)  -          )))         )

----------

1. 10 .  29,4 + ((1 .  29,4 ./28 .. )  21 .) = 316,05 .
1. 6,99 .  61500,00/316,05 = 1361,00 
  .

----------


## tan223

> )


 
1.      19  -  ?
2.      - 28/12*3=7
   ,    .1

----------


## Olya09

__       ,     ,..   .,?..
__          (  , )  :Embarrassment: 
        ?

----------

,    ,  :
-    01.09.10 .    150   ;
-         01.09.10  31.01.11,
-     01.02.11  04.02.11 -  4800
-        07.02.11  31.03.11
-  31.03.11

----------

**,

----------

** ,             :Frown: ,      ...

----------

2010   2011

----------

**,         .  , ,     .

----------

> 2010   2011





> **,         .  , ,     .


       : ** , ..   -    (  ),   -      .
**   01.09.10  31.03.11,     4 , .. 32    150 .  (   4800 .    ),         . :Confused:

----------

, . , ,     ? 
    01.01.2011.            16  (.).      / 6 629,50 ( 12 /) .
      .  07 .       : / - 4 439,87   - 13 153,75.
    1-5,   6  11    .   18   .       .
   .

----------

> ,    ,  :
> -    01.09.10 .    150   ;
> -         01.09.10  31.01.11,
> -     01.02.11  04.02.11 -  4800
> -        07.02.11  31.03.11
> -  31.03.11



28     365  ( ).   
 01.02.11  06.02.11 6  -

----------

> , . , ,     ? 
>     01.01.2011.            16  (.).      / 6 629,50 ( 12 /) .
>       .  07 .       : / - 4 439,87   - 13 153,75.
>     1-5,   6  11    .   18   .       .
>    .


 12 . .
 6
 5+7=12
12+6+12=30    1 =2,33
  01.01.11-?.04.11
   17.04  18.04?

----------

> __       ,     ,..   .,?..
> __          (  , ) 
>         ?


,  992

----------

> 12 . .
>  6
>  5+7=12
> 12+6+12=30    1 =2,33
>   01.01.11-?.04.11
>    17.04  18.04?


18.04.

----------

> 12 . .
>  6
>  5+7=12
> 12+6+12=30    1 =2,33
>   01.01.11-?.04.11
>    17.04  18.04?


,   ...            ? 01.01.2011-17(18).04.2011 - 4 ,    9,33

----------

> ,   ...            ? 01.01.2011-17(18).04.2011 - 4 ,    9,33


   :
   01.01.11-18.04.11. 
  9,33
  .: (. 6 629,50+ 4439,87+13153,75
 +.3 625,51) = 27 848,63
      .
: 12 .. - 12/28*29,4= 12,60
: 6 .. - 6/31*29,4= 5,69
: 12 .. - 12/30*29,4=11,76
:  =  27 848,63/ (12,60+5,69+11,76)= 926,74
926,74*9,33 = 8 646,51

  ,  )

----------

-    30-

----------

.....) ,  ,  ...

----------

,   /         2011 ?

----------


## 2006

> ,   /         2011 ?


      ,

----------

?

----------


## 2006

> ?


 2011

----------

> -    30-


..           .  ?

----------

> ..           .  ?


  01.01.11-31.03.11,    12

----------

?
,     01.10.10  0,5    5053 .,  30.04.11, ..   7 .
:
1.   = 5 053 * 7= 35 371 .
2.   = 35 371 / (29,4 * 7) = 171,871  -   171,87 .?
3.    = 28 / 12 * 7 = 16,333 . -   16,33 .?
4.  = 171,87 * 16,33 = 2806,637 . -   2806,64 .  2807 .?

----------

,      : 2012  4800?

----------


## 2006

171,87
16,33 (          )
2806,64
 4800
 :Wink:

----------

* 2006*,

----------


## mln

> (          )


 

  7  2005 . N 4334-17

             .

      ,        ,     .

,       , ,   ,       ,    .

.          20,4  ,      21  ,    20  .

                                  ..

----------

> :
>    01.01.11-18.04.11. 
>   9,33
>   .: (. 6 629,50+ 4439,87+13153,75
>  +.3 625,51) = 27 848,63
>       .
> : 12 .. - 12/28*29,4= 12,60
> : 6 .. - 6/31*29,4= 5,69
> : 12 .. - 12/30*29,4=11,76
> ...


        .   , ..   : 11069,37/(12.6+5,69)=605,21
605,21*9,33= 5646,65 -

----------


## Gidra

.       ?
  01.10.09,  29.04.11. , ,   .   .  10 000
  ,           ,    , .    ,        .

----------

*Gidra*,    -,    ,          .

----------


## Gidra

,          . .    .  :Big Grin:

----------

01.10.09-30.09.10 - 28 
01.10.10-29.04.11 - 14

----------

.

----------

.    ?

----------


## _

, !!!

   01.12.2010 .  10000 .    31.03.2011. 

           ???      ???

----------


## Gidra

, 
 ,     01.10.10  29.04.11-14 ,   ,     6 ,  7

----------

*Gidra*,    .   .  7  16,33 ( 17 )

----------


## Gidra

> 01.10.10-29.04.11 - 14


   16.31

----------

> ???


9,33 ( 10 )

----------


## tan223

> , !!!
> 
>    01.12.2010 .  10000 .    31.03.2011. 
> 
>            ???      ???


  -    922,      
   -   ,   ,        ?   28 ( ),  28/12*4()
4 --   -

----------

*_*,           . 
   4 ,   28/12*4=9,33
 10000/29,4=340,14,   340,14*9,33=3173,51

----------


## _

,        ,   ?

----------

,     .   -

----------


## Toronto

. , ,   ,    ,      ?

----------



----------


## Toronto

,    .
     463000,       ?

----------



----------


## Toronto

(, ,   ) . ?

----------


## dubinka

, !!!

 01.12.2009
 31,03,11
01,12,09-30,11,10- (28 )
01,12,10-31,03,11 (2,33*4=9,336)
 28+9,336=37,334
   12  (81500)
81500/12/29,4*37,334=*8624,49*

----------


## Gidra



----------


## dubinka

(400 )     ?

----------


## 2006

,      ,   ,    13%.          40000,         ,     400

----------


## 1985

:

   19  2010  6  2011 
  28 ,    14    21  2011  3  2011 .

        ,    ?       ?

----------


## tan223

> 19  2010  6  2011 
>   28 ,    14    21  2011  3  2011 .
> 
>         ,    ?       ?


   10  - ,  
28/12*10-14=  
 ,       ,         ()

----------


## NATA_LYA

,        ?

----------


## elenah9

!   16.02.2009  16.05.2011,   27 -.    28 .      34,91 . (27 - *2,33 - 28). ?    35 .?
          ?     01.05.10  30.04.11?

----------

3  .   35    .
, 01.05.10-30.04.11

----------


## elenah9

, !

----------


## elenah9

,    01.05.10  30.04.11,    01.07.10  28.07.10. -      .      ?

----------

,

----------

!  ,        ? 
   01.03.2011-16.05.2011. 
 /   - 9200,
                              -9200, 
          9    -4140.
1).    6,99  (2,33*3), ..   16 ,   .
2).   01.03.2011-31.04.2011
3). -       = 29,4*2 +29,4/31*16 =73,97 
4)    =9200+9200= 18400 (      ?)
5) = 18400/73,97*6,99=1739

----------

> !  ,        ? 
>    01.03.2011-16.05.2011. 
>  /   - 9200,
>                               -9200, 
>           9    -4140.
> 1).    6,99  (2,33*3), ..   16 ,   .
> 2).   01.03.2011-31.04.2011
> 3). -       = 29,4*2 +29,4/31*16 =73,97 
> 4)    =9200+9200= 18400 (      ?)
> 5) = 18400/73,97*6,99=1739


2 -
      ?

----------

. .  3      7  ,

----------


## JuliaArt

!  ! 
:
    11  2011,  18  2011 .            21 .     ? 
 :
   4    11.01.11  11.05.11
   2.33*4=9,32
 7       , ..     21 ,   14   .   18.05.11  7         4 .

----------

11.01.2011 - 18 05.2011    5

----------

4 .   28/12*4=9,33

----------

4?     11  11 -  ?    01-30(31) ?

----------

**,              31- ?

----------

(    22.12.10  11.05.11  -        -  4)

----------


## JuliaArt

!    .     ,      ,      4 .

----------

,    ...         ...

22.12.2010 - 21.01.2011 1- 
22.01.2011 - 21.02.2011 2- 
22.02.2011 - 21.03.2011 3- 
22.03.2011 - 21.04.2011 4- 
22.04.2011 - 11.05.2011 20

----------

,

----------

**,    "     ",     - ,    .

----------

...     15      ,  15

----------

> ...     15      ,  15


,        ,  ,      15

----------

**, .     ,        (      ).      # 377

----------

,    05.07.10 .  22.04.11 , ..     .           2010 .    2011 ,     ,     ?

----------

- 
 -

----------

,  !

----------

:    ,    ,            29,4,  29,4/31*27=25,61?

----------


## tan223

> :    ,    ,            29,4,  29,4/31*27=25,61?

----------


## jokonda

, !      01.08.2008.        19.01.2009,       .     .       ,      12  ,     ?

----------

01.08.2008-19.01.2009  ,

----------


## jokonda

, ! 
,  :
1) ,     :
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2009 = 3900
 = 55900
      -        ,      .
2)      29,4*5 + 19 = 166
3)    55900/166=336,75
4)      22,33*6=13,98
5)   336,75*13,98=4707,77
?

----------


## tan223

19    ?

----------

, , 01.08.2008-18.01.2009,    29,4  18

----------


## jokonda

31-12

----------

*jokonda*,  12  ?

----------


## jokonda

31      12 ,       .  ?

----------


## tan223

> 31-12


           922

----------


## jokonda

18   .    18    29,4   .

----------

*jokonda*,  ,    922

----------


## jokonda

,

----------


## jokonda

, ?:
1) ,     :
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2008 = 10400
 2009 = 3900
 = 55900
      -        ,      .
2)      29,4*5 + ((29,4/31)*18) = 164,07
3)    55900/164,07=340,71
4)      22,33*6=13,98
5)   340,71*13,98=4763,13

----------


## tan223

18 ???
31-12=19

----------

(    )

----------


## jokonda

!

----------


## tan223

22,33 -  2,33, ?

  28/12*6=14
 ,      ,    /, ..     6,  6+ ,

----------

,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## jokonda

> ,    /, ..     6,  6+ ,


         ?

----------


## tan223

> ?


  ?
-

----------


## jokonda



----------


## Katei

.    01.03.2010   28.04.2011,      .??   :Embarrassment:

----------

*Katei*,         ,     .

----------


## Katei

?? :Frown:

----------

?    ?

----------


## Katei

29,4  29,6??  2,33??

----------

,  
*Katei*,  -  922, 19

----------


## piv-piv

*Katei*, ,        .

----------


## mln

> .    01.03.2010   28.04.2011,      .??


   ?   28.*04.*2011 
01.03.2010 - 01.02.2011  - 28 
01.03.2011 - 28.04.2011  - 28/12*2= 4,67 

   12   01.04.2010   31.03.2011 / (12*29,4)*32,67

----------

- !!!  ,  ,  !!!    22.11.2010.   12000 8-  . ,  24.02.2011  09.03.2011.,     ,  01.04.2011.      4-  .    7000,   01.06.2011.,   !!!

----------


## tan223

> - !!!  ,  ,  !!!    22.11.2010.   12000 8-  . ,  24.02.2011  09.03.2011.,     ,  01.04.2011.      4-  .    7000,   01.06.2011.,   !!!


  ,    
  ,      
    /
   -    922

----------

> ,    
>   ,      
>     /
>    -    922


      ?
1. 28/12*7=16,34
2. 60834/7/29,4*16,34=4830,07-

----------


## tan223

> ?
> 1. 28/12*7=16,34
> 2. 60834/7/29,4*16,34=4830,07-


   ,   
  29.4,    ,      
   6,   7

----------

> ,   
>   29.4,    ,      
>    6,   7


    ?

----------


## tan223

> ?


  -   ,  ** 
     - **  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


,       - -  ,   .   -    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> -


.....
      ?
      14

----------

> 14

----------


## tan223

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> .....
>       ?
>       14


    ,      7 .   ,     !!

----------


## mln

.. , -               . 24.10.2010:

....._    ,   5,5  11 ,    :
	  ()    ,    ,       ; 
	    ; 
	     , ,     ; 
	            ,    ; 
	   . 
_

----------

> .. , -               . 24.10.2010:
> 
> ....._    ,   5,5  11 ,    :
> 	  ()    ,    ,       ; 
> 	    ; 
> 	     , ,     ; 
> 	            ,    ; 
> 	   . 
> _


  ,      !!!

----------


## tan223

> ,      7 .   ,     !!


7    22 ,     1

----------


## mln

> ,      7 .   ,     !!


   ,     :Smilie:  
------------------------------------------------------
 1
    16  2009 ,   8  2010 . 
          28          17  . 
          .
   16   8     10   23 . 
              ,     , 3  (17  - 14 ).
 ,      10   20 .  20   15 ,   ,     ,  11 . 
          28  . 
,      ,     . 
-------------------------------------

----------

> 7    22 ,     1


 ,       -  . ,          . /  !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

,  28    365  (366   -   1  ) ,      ( 2,33  3     ,     3   ) -        - ,    -    ).
      -    ,          ,  14     (      , ,       7  -  ), ,      60 ,   14 -    -           60 .

----------

> ,     
> ------------------------------------------------------
>  1
>     16  2009 ,   8  2010 . 
>           28          17  . 
>           .
>    16   8     10   23 . 
>               ,     , 3  (17  - 14 ).
>  ,      10   20 .  20   15 ,   ,     ,  11 . 
> ...


  ,      . ,    ,   !!!!

----------

?
1.-  . =6 .*2,33=13,98
 2. .  -= /    /- ./29,6=60834/7/29,6=293,60
 3.=.  *-  . =293,60*13,98=4104,53

----------


## tan223

> ,       -  . ,          . /  !!!


 ,  -      
    ?
   ,       -  ,

----------


## tan223

> ?
> 1.-  . =6 .*2,33=13,98
>  2. .  -= /    /- ./29,6=60834/7/29,6=293,60
>  3.=.  *-  . =293,60*13,98=4104,53


 
1. 28/12*6=14
2. .   29.6  ,       29,6  29,4, *   -  * 
 -  922
3.    ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,      10   20 .  20   15 ,   ,     ,  11 . 
>           28  . 
> ,      ,


  : 
2009 - 291 ,
2010 - 39 ,
 330  - 3    14 ( ), 
: 327      ,   11 , ,   28 ,   ** ,   -  .

----------


## tan223

> ,  28    365  (366   -   1  ) ,      ( 2,33  3     ,     3   ) -        - ,    -    ).
> .


 
   ,    ,   .     (    - )  15    -         ,   -.          
       2,33,   28/12*(- -)
  - 2,33*6=13,98,  28/12*6=14

----------

> 1. 28/12*6=14
> 2. .   29.6  ,       29,6  29,4, *   -  * 
>  -  922
> 3.    ,


 !!       ,   !!!      -     ??? (((((

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ?
           ,      30  *1930* .  N 169 -         ,  ,   ,  ,    (   ,  -     20.04.2010 N 253).

----------

> -     ???


     . , ,    5   7   ,       6  (29,4*6).   29,4*5+.           922.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 





> 


 (  )        ,      (     -    - ),   -        , , , 11  -       ( , , -     ( .    ,          11  ( - 6  (               11       6  (, ,    - ).

----------

> ,  -      
>     ?
>    ,       -  ,


      22.11.10.!!!

----------

> . , ,    5   7   ,       6  (29,4*6).   29,4*5+.           922.


  922 : "                     5  ,                     (29,4),      ,        ." 
   29,4*5+ (   922,    "+")    ???  ,      ,      ?             ?

----------

922?!



> **  
>     (29,4),      ,_ (    5)_
> _ (      -  7 ,      29,4)_."


  ,      -  ,        

        .       ,                ,  .

----------

> 922?!
> 
>   ,      -  ,


    ,   ,    !!!     ,    ,      !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> 29,4*5+ (   922,    "+")    ???  ,      ,      ?             ?


   :
  /29,4*5 + 29,4/30 ( -   )*7 (    ) =  /153,86 =      .

----------

> :
>   /29,4*5 + 29,4/30 ( -   )*7 (    ) =  /153,86 =      .


   ,     !!!!          ? :Terminator:

----------

** ,     ...   :
              .

  -   :
1.  29,4*   .      2 -   . , 29,4*2=58,8
2. 29,4*9/30=8,82 -  
3. 29,4*23/28=24,15 -  
4. 29,4*22/31=20,86 -  
  112,63 -

----------


## echinaceabel

,
/29,4*4+29,4/30*9 ()+29,4/28*23 ()+29,4/31*22 () = /171,44 =     .
 (  -  9   ( 22  30.11),   - 23 ( 01  23  ),   22  ( 10  31  ).

----------


## echinaceabel

- 4,    -  - 1/2  -     (         -     -),    ,     -   2   (  1/2 ),     .

----------

!!!!   ,  !!!    !!!

----------

> !!!!   ,  !!!    !!!


      "  "  " "
        ()
       ,       :Smilie:

----------

.    01.07.2010  30.04.2011  8000.   , ,   ?

----------


## tan223

> .    01.07.2010  30.04.2011  8000.   , ,   ?


,     ,        
  ,  -       
    922

----------


## mln

> .....


 http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/174278/    ,   922    :Frown:

----------

.     01.07.2010.   25.05.2011 . 8000.    .   .  26?  272,11?   ,     ?     ,,.  ?

----------


## tan223

> .     01.07.2010.   25.05.2011 . 8000.    .   .  26?  272,11?   ,     ?     ,,.  ?


 28/12*11
 -   ,    

  ,  15 
      /

----------


## Katei

,      1 .

----------


## 2007

> 1 .

----------


## Katei

!!
   01.03.2010  5000
 01.04.2011  28.04.2011     . 
 01.03.2010  28.02.2011 (12 )
 5000/29.4*28=4762 ()
  1  ( )
        28.04.2011

----------


## mln

> . 
> 
>         28.04.2011


 
       31 ,             
   01.04.2010  31.03.2011 
    28/12*2=4,67

----------


## Katei

2 ,   ,       ,

----------


## Katei

,      1 ??

----------


## Ingusya

> -    922,      
>    -   ,   ,        ?   28 ( ),  28/12*4()
> 4 --   -


  .    922?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## mln

> 2 ,   ,       ,


   (28/12 =      ), ,     ໅. 
  -31 ......  28    ?
 :yes:

----------


## Alenyonka

,  .
   01.09.2010,      + 2  - 12.06.2010 . 
29,4*9 + 29,4/30*12 = 276,36 .
  16000, ..    : 16000*9 + 6095,23 ( ) = 150095,23 / 276,36 = 543,11 .
  36  ( , + 8 )
36/12*9 ( )    12       ...
    27 .
543,11*27= 14663,97.
 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  .
>    01.09.2010,      + 2  - 12.06.2010 . 
> 29,4*9 + 29,4/30*12 = 276,36 .
>   16000, ..    : 16000*9 + 6095,23 ( ) = 150095,23 / 276,36 = 543,11 .
>   36  ( , + 8 )
> 36/12*9 ( )    12       ...
>     27 .
> 543,11*27= 14663,97.
>  ?


,     ...       15.
,   ( =  ,      -   ...)      ,      (        ,      *30  1930 .*  N 169 - ,     ),   -        .
,         ,        (      -  12 ,  365          (    /365*  ,       ).

----------

> 12.06.2010 .


 2011 -.  , 12      -    .    10 ,  14 
       -

----------


## Alenyonka

,     ))) 
 15 261,  ,       :Smilie: 
   ?  ,     12     ?  11  12  ...

----------


## Alenyonka

> 2011 -.  , 12      -    .    10 ,  14 
>        -


!! ! !  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> -


, ,  



> 29,4*9 + 29,4/30*12 = 276,36 .


  - =29,4*9=264,6
  ..



> 11  12  ...


12-  , -   - ,  12-     - 13-.

----------


## Alenyonka

> -


.. 14400/276,36 ?
  ,       ,         - ...

----------

*Alenyonka*,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## Alenyonka

> - =29,4*9=264,6
>   ..


 !  !!

----------


## Alenyonka

> *Alenyonka*,     ,    ,   ?


  :Smilie:

----------

"    ".        ,    ,    -  .

----------


## Alenyonka

> "    ".        ,    ,    -  .


 ,

----------


## piv-piv

, .    .  31  2011.         2010.
   10  2004.     11  2010  31  2011 .
       2010   2011 - 12  .   2010     ,     , . .    ?

----------


## mln

> 2010   2011 - 12  .


 :yes:

----------

> **       2010   2011 - 12


   .     /?  10  2010  31  2011 - 12  22  = 13 
     2010

----------


## piv-piv

,   .    ,     10  31  2010,    .     ,        ?

----------

> ,   .    ,     10  31  2010,    .     ,        ?


     .   -       .     ( )          922,    ,     / (121-)

----------


## piv-piv

.

----------


## selino26

. ,     .


   01/05/08   

    01/05/08-30/04/09   28 
    01/05/09-30/04/10   28 

      01/05/09-30/04/10  8

      01/05/10-30/04/11  16

----------


## tan223

> . ,     .


     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## selino26

15/06/11

----------


## ZooTaxi

01.12.2010 - 30.06.2011,   7  .   ....      ()   27.06.2011. 

     -    .

     ??? (28/12*7=16,33     7   28/12*8=18,66       )????

----------


## echinaceabel

> -    .


.




> 28/12*8=18,66       )????


        14 .

----------


## ZooTaxi

28/12*8=18,66  -  ??   19 ??

----------


## mln

> 01.12.2010 - 30.06.2011,   7  .   ....      ()   27.06.2011.


   -   .
28/12*8=18,66

----------


## echinaceabel

> 28/12*8=18,66  -  ??   19 ??


,      ,    .

----------


## ZooTaxi

,     :     ?
340,14 -  

19* 340,14  18,66* 340,14???

 ,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 19* 340,14


 -      ,     .




> ,      ?


   27.06.,          -      ()   .
 ,  ,     -   ,            (  ,             14     (,         )).

----------


## mln

> ,     :     ?
> 340,14 -  
> 
> 19* 340,14  18,66* 340,14???
> 
>  ,      ?


       07.12.2005  4334-17    , .. 19  
    ,      ,

----------


## ZooTaxi

!!!     :Redface:

----------

!
    ....     3  2 .... (   /      210 ,     15 ).
2,33* ? ( - )   :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

> !
>     ....     3  2 .... (   /      210 ,     15 ).
> 2,33* ? ( - )


1.  2,33*- -,  28/12*- -
2.    - - 
    .      /
/   ,    
      14     /

----------

> 1.  2,33*- -,  28/12*- -
> 2.    - - 
>     .      /
> /   ,    
>       14     /


 17.07.2008  
 20.07.2011 .
  18   / ???
    ....

----------

2008  
       , ?
 (  )
 (  )
 /  20-31 (10 )  ????
 /  1-21 (20 ),      ???
 (  )
     14   7  ,    ????

----------


## tan223

> 2008  
>        , ?
>  (  )
>  (  )
>  /  20-31 (10 )  ????
>  /  1-21 (20 ),      ???
>  (  )
>      14   7  ,    ????


 17.07.2008
  16.07.2009
    -   ,   
    ,      16  (14=  10+ 4)
 - 16          (  )   16,07,2009,  2 2009
..    17.07.2008-2.08.2009  28  
    03,08,2009  02,08,2010  28 ,     /

----------

> 17.07.2008
>   16.07.2009
>     -   ,   
>     ,      16  (14=  10+ 4)
>  - 16          (  )   16,07,2009,  2 2009
> ..    17.07.2008-2.08.2009  28  
>     03,08,2009  02,08,2010  28 ,     /


        2009.   /....
  2009 19-31 (13 ) 
  2009  2-20 (19 )
  2009  10-24 (15 )
  2009  1-18 (18 )
  2009  05-15 (11 )
  2009  02-11 (10 )
  2009 15-29 (15 )

      16 ,  ,  -    ?

----------


## tan223

> 2009.   /....


    .    14

----------

2010.
 10.   1-13 (13 )    /,    ?
10.  1-12 (12 )
 10.  03-10 (8 )
 10.  06-14 (9 )
 10.  01 -09 (9 )
 10.  26-28 (3 )
 10.  26-31 (6 )
 10. 01-07 (7 )


 2011.
 11. 17-28 (12 )

----------

> .    14


   /  , . 2009.     10  2009. (28 ) ......

----------

09.11.2010. 
  -14  
    01.01.2011. (28 )
28/12* ??? 

    12    2011.?
 20.07.2011.

----------


## tan223

> 09.11.2010. 
>   -14  
>     01.01.2011. (28 )
> 28/12* ??? 
> 
>     12    2011.?
>  20.07.2011.


 ,   
      2011?
   ?
   ,     ?

----------


## ly-ly

, , 
    25  2010
 - 16  2011

 28    , 14 
    3   
      690 765  (    )
690 765/(29,4/31*28)*2,33=11 164,3
11,66     ()
 130175,3
?
    -      ?

    3-  ?

----------


## ly-ly

> .   -       .     ( )          922,    ,     / (121-)


    ,    -     
 :

, , 
    25  2010
 - 16  2011

 28    , 14 
    3   
      690 765  (    )
690 765/(29,4/31*28)*2,33=11 164,3
11,66     ()
 130175,3
?
    -      ?

    3-  ?

----------

> 25  2010
>  - 16  2011
>  28    , 14


 28    **  ,       9  22 .    10 . ,      28*10/12=23,33   14 .   9,33.



> 3


    : 3      ?      ?



> 690 765/(29,4/31*28)*2,33=11 164,3


 . ,  

  25.10.2010-31.07.2011      .     - 29,4 .  : 29,4*     /

----------


## ly-ly

> 28    **  ,       9  22 .    10 . ,      28*10/12=23,33   14 .   9,33.
>     : 3      ?      ?
>  . ,  
> 
>   25.10.2010-31.07.2011      .     - 29,4 .  : 29,4*     /


, ,    
    ,    ,  ,

----------


## 5

> , ,    
>     ,    ,  ,


        ,    922

----------


## The Star

!! , ,     ?  29,4,         7    3  ?

----------

*The Star*,     922   ,      # 512

----------


## echinaceabel

> !! , ,     ?  29,4,         7    3  ?


29,4/31*21

----------


## mln

> !! , ,     ?  29,4,         7    3  ?


   - 31
 = 31 - 7 - 3 = 21
-     = 29,4/31  21 =

----------


## mln

> 922


  ,   ,      
  . ....

----------


## piv-piv

, .    , .     05.10.09,   31.08.11. 
   05.10.10  04.10.11.  . .   31.08.11, ,        11 ,     28 . ? 
,        2,33 ?

----------


## tan223

> , .    , .     05.10.09,   31.08.11. 
>    05.10.10  04.10.11.  . .   31.08.11, ,        11 ,     28 . ? 
> ,        2,33 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        2,33 ?


,    11       - 28 .

----------


## piv-piv

-  11    .   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , .    , .     05.10.09,   31.08.11. 
>    05.10.10  04.10.11.  . .   31.08.11, ,        11 ,     28 . ? 
> ,        2,33 ?


   11 ,         ,        28 ,    ,     .

----------


## tan223

> 11 ,         ,        28 ,    ,     .


   11 ,   31.08,  11     04.09

----------


## piv-piv

2010   , . .

----------


## tan223

> 2010   , . .


, ,       11   *  ,* .. 11  **

----------


## echinaceabel

> 11 ,   31.08,  11     04.09


  ,    ,    ,     15 ,     .

----------


## piv-piv

.       ,     11 ,  28 .      12   ,  ?

----------


## tan223

> ,    ,    ,     15 ,     .


   28/12*11  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> 12   ,  ?


28

----------

,   29.12.11.  24.01.12.  2.33.   ,      2-   ?

----------



----------

> 


 !

----------


## Gidra

.  (    )     3 ???

----------

3    ?

----------


## Gidra

> 3    ?


 ))),  -   .      15 .

----------


## AK-85

, ,     

  09.12.11,  24.01.12
 - 36  
   - 19573,80
  -24

 = 19573,80/24*6 = 4893,45
  - 4257,33
 - 636,15

----------


## echinaceabel

> - 19573,80


    ?



> = 19573,80/24*6 = 4893,45
>   - 4257,33
>  - 636,15


.

----------


## Guly

! , ,  .   18.01.2012 .,  08.02.2012 .  - 5500,00.  ,      .      16 . (6- , 10 -). 
  ,   - 3437,50 (5500/15*10),   - 1650,00 (5500/16*10)
 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes: 
 = 3437,50/(29,4/14) * (28/12*1) = 381,94.
   .

----------

= 3437,50/(29,4/14) * (28/12*1) = 381,94.
   .[/QUOTE]

 ! ,  , .    (29,4/14).   ?  ,  ,     ?

----------


## Guly

*echinaceabel*?   !   . ,   ,     .

----------


## Guly

> = 3437,50/(29,4/14) * (28/12*1) = 381,94


  -  .   ,   .    ?   ,    .

----------

> ,    .


  :Smilie: 




> = 3437,50/(29,4/*31**14) * (28/12*1)

----------


## Guly

,  .     , 29,4/31**14*.   14?

----------

18.01.-31.01?

----------


## Guly

, ?!      ,  .    ,     !

----------

. , ,      ?    19.01.12, ..       18 .     ? ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 19.01.12, ..       18 .     ? ?


 :yes:

----------

.  .
.  01.01.2011.  30.04.12,    . 
-   10350, + 6037,5       .        11500 (,)      11500.     1 01.12.      , (  ),     .
      37.33  .. 28/1216.     12  ?   ? 
      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 37.33  .. 28/1216


 :yes: 



> 12  ?   ?


 :yes:    30.04 -        .

----------

?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


. .

----------

!

----------


## tikwa3

.   , . 

       .  . -"     ,      ". 

,       8 .   /   10 ..,  ..       4 ,  / 2,5 .. 

        . 
  29,4   29,4 / .  *  - ..?     ,          . 

   29,4,      :Embarrassment:

----------

.   1.11.2010  25.05.2012.   28 , 21 .  . 15.

----------

> .   1.11.2010  25.05.2012.   28 , 21 .  . 15.


..?     ? 
  -   ?
/ 15  -  ,  ?
        ,      ,

----------

,   1   9  2011,15  ,

----------


## aleksyana

,     20 . .,          ,     ?(      2 ?)

----------


## aleksyana

,  .  ?

----------

> ,     20 . .,          ,     ?(      2 ?)


     -  2 
      2       
       ?     ,

----------

> ,   1   9  2011,15  ,


 
     (,    )     ,

----------

-  2 
      2       
       ?     ,    

..      ,       ,   2 ,      ?

----------

245000 ,    16000.,  24900,  10500,  13800.

----------

> 245000 ,    16000.,  24900,  10500,  13800.


 ,         
  -       ,    ,      15   ,   10500  .

        12 ,  +        . 29,4

----------


## 1

!
    01.02.2011,    17.05.2012   .
 -  01.02.2011  31.10.2011  . - 40 000 .
 14.11.2011  27.11.2011- 14  .
 2011  . - 40 000 .
     2012  ,  44000.
.  - 1,1
40 000 1,1 (10 .  2011 )=440 000
44 0004 (.  2012)=176 000
       = 616  000
14    29,4= 411,60 
   -20952,38 1,1=23047,62
    () 29,4/3011=10,78
 : (616000+23047,62)/(411,6+10,78)=639047,62/422,38=1512,97
= 1512,9721 (14       01.02.2011  31.01.2012  9     01.02.2012  30.04.2012) =31772,38

----------


## 1

: 
= 1512,9723 (14      01.02.2011  31.01.2012  9     01.02.2012  30.04.2012) =34798,31

----------

21  2012 .      1  2011 ,    .       :
28     1.03.2011  31.01.2012 (11 )
28/12*4    1.02.2012  21.05.2012 (4 )

,    ,  ?  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 28     1.03.2011  31.01.2012 (11 )
> 28/12*4    1.02.2012  21.05.2012 (4 )


 01.03.2011-21.05.2012 - 14   21  ( 15 ),    28/12*15 = 35 .

----------

> 01.03.2011-21.05.2012 - 14   21  ( 15 ),    28/12*15 = 35 .


!        .

----------

.....              ? )

----------


## petms

.     .

----------

> ,    -...
>  01/01/08  29/02/08 
>  4,66 
>   10000
>   15000
>         ?


     ,      .
(10000+15000) / (29,4*2) =425,17*4,66=1981,29

----------

> ,      .
> (10000+15000) / (29,4*2) =425,17*4,66=1981,29


 
    ,

----------


## petms

.    ,     .

----------

> .    ,     .


 ,         
  , !    12 ,  
 ,    ,     ,    , ,

----------


## petms

22  2010 . N 2184-6-1


          .  .

   . 139                            12  ,  ,         .        1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ).

 ,       ,      . 139 .               .

 ,    30  2010 .,   (30 )         . ,  2010 .    .

     30  2010 ., ..     1  (31 ),    . 139         .

----------

> 22  2010 . N 2184-6-1


    ?

        ,             -    
       ,          .
   ,   ,  ,

----------


## Venja

!        2012.      28  . .. 1   ,     2   28 .        . ?  ..        2   6 ,   10   1 . ..    7,8,9    ?     9  ? 
 .    . .. 2  2012 -  ,        4  2012?      4 .   .  2     (2, 3 )    .?        1   2011  31  2012?         .   2011  31  2011,       . , -,    ! .

----------

> 9  ?


 :yes:

----------

> !        2012.      28  . .. 1   ,     2   28 .        . ?  ..        2   6 ,   10   1 . ..    7,8,9    ?     9  ? 
>  .    . .. 2  2012 -  ,        4  2012?      4 .   .  2     (2, 3 )    .?        1   2011  31  2012?         .   2011  31  2011,       . , -,    ! .


  28 .. = 02.05.2012-30.05.2012. (9   ).   31 .     01.06.2011-  31.05.2012. (    ,  . -).

----------


## Venja

> 28 .. = 02.05.2012-30.05.2012. (9   ).   31 .     01.06.2011-  31.05.2012. (    ,  . -).


 !   .    2011,     2011 ? .. 31         ?     .

----------


## ...

> !   .    2011,     2011 ? .. 31         ?     .


 




 22  2010 . N 2184-6-1


          .  .

   . 139                            12  ,  ,         .        1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ).

 ,       ,      . 139 .               .

 ,    30  2010 .,   (30 )         . ,  2010 .    .

     30  2010 ., ..     1  (31 ),    . 139         .

----------


## Kristuha

,    .     01.02.12. , 15000 .,         18.06  29.06..    02.07     . 
      4     60 000 / 4 / 29,4 = 510,20 
   10      7500          . !

----------


## Kristuha

:    67500  / (4 * 29,4 + 29,4/30    *17 .  ) =502,98   . ?!?
28/12 *5  = 11,67   
11,67 * 502,98 = 5869,78   ?

----------

.     25.04.2005 .    . 
        ?

----------



----------

> 


 ,        2-  ?

----------


## Kristuha

, -  ,  #586.   :         .    2     -,     15  (   )     ?

----------

> ,        2-  ?


 ?    ,     .          ?

----------

*Kristuha*,    12     , ,     18
67500/(29,4*4+29,4*18/30)

     , ,          15

----------


## Kristuha

,    !

----------

> ?    ,     .          ?


    ?      . ,        ?    -   ?   ? ,  ... :Frown:

----------

,        ,     - 2 .     -

----------

> ,        ,     - 2 .     -


    ...  2   -   .       ? :Redface: 



> 


...  :Frown:

----------

,   -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aksana

.  01.06.11  09.07.2012.(1 1 . 8.) 01.06.11  9000. 01.01.12  10800.

----------

*Aksana*, ?        .    ,   - .

----------


## Aksana

,    -31. -336,73 ???

----------

,   , 30,33.      ,     
    ,    .   ?

----------


## Aksana

.

----------

*Aksana*,    ,     922

----------


## Aksana

-367,35( ?)

----------



----------

> ,        ,     - 2 .     -


        ?     ?            3 , ..   ... )

----------



----------


## buza

!
, ,    .      09.08.2010 ,  1  28  2011    .        16.07.2012 .   .    2011 . - 2400 . ,      .  .
    09.08.2011  15.07.2012 - 11  6 , 11*2,33=25,59,   26 ,  16   10 . 10 -.         11-   13-?
 :    2011   2012 . 26 713,05 . (   2011  ,    , ?). -   (29,4*11)+(29,4/31*3)=326,25.  26713,05/326,25=81,88.
 81,88*25,59 ( 26?)=2095,29, =273,   1822,29.
 .

----------

> 


 ,   ... ..     2    ...,  ,      .. )

----------


## buza

> 26 ,  16   10 . 10 -.         11-   13-?


  ,       ,   10 .           ,   ?

----------

> ,       ,   10 .


  10-...     ...  16-  , 28     09.08.11  08.09.12.   - 12.09.12. .
   26 ?    28?




> ,   ?


  2 ....    ,  -     ,   . ,   -   13-... , . .    10-,  .  2 .

----------

!
   :
   10.01.2012  15.07.2012,   ,   
  -= 45000
= 45000/(6*29,4)=255,10
= 6*2,33=13,98
=255,10*14=3571,40

----------

10.01,     29,4 ?
  13,98,   14

----------

?

----------

922      10 ,

----------

...
= 45000/(29,4*5 + 22)=266,27
22-.    10.01
  =6*2,33=14 
 =266,27*14=3727,78
?

----------

> (29,4*5 + 22)


.  922     ?

----------

...   ...

  29,4/31*22=20,86

=45000/(29,4*5+20,86)=286,08

----------



----------

...    !!!!!   .....

       ?

----------



----------

!

----------

!     ..      "    ,      :     ,    ,   , ,       -,      ,          ."
 ..         ??         , ...   -    -  ...     ,   ...  ,  ...   )

----------

...   ...    ,

----------

> ...   ...    ,

----------

